# Hello!



## MouseySituation (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm a student in school and was required to aquire a mouse, a rat, and a rabbit. I recently learned that my Natal rat is technically a mouse. I was wondering if I can put him. With the two female mice for company since they can't reproduce? The females are 3 and 4 months old and he is about 2 to 3 months old.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome and I do not recommend it.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I know about lots of people who house female natals (african soft fur rats) with male mice, but I've never heard about the other way around. And welcome, of course!


----------

